# Posting Skiing Images to the Gallery



## Nick (Nov 10, 2003)

Below are some instructions for how to create albums within your personal gallery and how to upload photos to that gallery. 

*Note*: rather than create a personal album, you can also simply add the photos as attachments to your trip report, they will automatically sync into "Northeast Skiing Image Gallery". These instructions are just to create your own personal albums.

Log in if you are not already
Click on the Skiing menu item --> *Forum Image Gallery*
Click on the orange *"Add Media" button*
Choose where to add your images. You can create a *new personal album*, or *add to an existing album**.*

Give your album a *Name *and a *Description*, and upload your photos. Click *Save*. 

A few comments about the AlpineZone Member Galleries:

Please only upload images that fit the theme of the AlpineZone.com Website, i.e. skiing and hiking in the Northeastern U.S. Images that do not fit this theme may be deleted.
Please keep your gallery organized by creating and appropriately titling albums. Feel free to create a single "Miscellaneous" album to contain random images that you might like to post in the forums. You can move photos between albums by clicking "Edit Photo".
As always, if you are having any trouble using the Gallery, please start a thread in the Site Feedback & Help Forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Spree26 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for writing out these directions!


----------

